# Opinions on Arabian Quarter horse mix



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It looks like you have the gentling part down. I think most people here would suggest that you limit the actual time you train mounted until she grows up. Most horses bones are not set until they are at least 4yo, and some not until they are 6yo, and many trainers do not train hard until then. If your young horse had an injury while training and while you were riding and you damaged her leg or legs you wouldn't forgive yourself.
Also, are you SURE she is only a 2yo? Have you checked her teeth? She looks older to me.
http://ih.constantcontact.com/fs029/1101910476409/img/152.jpg?a=1102599049994


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Very cute filly! Can't sy a lot on conformation since she isn't photod that well for confo crtique


----------



## Little Red (Jul 3, 2013)

Corporal said:


> It looks like you have the gentling part down. I think most people here would suggest that you limit the actual time you train mounted until she grows up. Most horses bones are not set until they are at least 4yo, and some not until they are 6yo, and many trainers do not train hard until then. If your young horse had an injury while training and while you were riding and you damaged her leg or legs you wouldn't forgive yourself.
> Also, are you SURE she is only a 2yo? Have you checked her teeth? She looks older to me.
> http://ih.constantcontact.com/fs029/1101910476409/img/152.jpg?a=1102599049994


When I got her the we had a vet come look at her and he said she was a little younger than two. She is two and a half now. He also checked her teeth. I also got the ok from the vet to start riding her. I have a lot of professionals who have broken in their horses helping me. I'm only doing light riding on her.


----------



## lecairde (Dec 20, 2013)

I really like her! I like her build (from what I can see) and she seems really sweet! She has such a cute face


----------



## Little Red (Jul 3, 2013)

lecairde said:


> I really like her! I like her build (from what I can see) and she seems really sweet! She has such a cute face


Thank you. And yes, she is very sweet.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Your mare looks precious ;D 

I have seen a few quarter/arab crosses gone wrong. Had the misfortune of informing an owner that they weren't compatible with their excitable cross after they'd thoroughly fallen in love with him.. Yours however is pretty and seems extremely sane


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice filly. Quarabs are nice horses. Even with the vet's ok I'd limit your riding time. It is standard in the horse industry to start horses as 2 year olds, but they are far from mature at that age. Their growth plates don't completely fuse until between 4-6 years. Do your horse a favor and be patient.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I like QhxArabs. They can of course vary a lot in type, but the nice ones are quite nice. They can be smart and handy.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

That is a nice mare and the cross is good one. In fact I have 2 foals that will be QH and Arab.
Good luck. Shalom


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't trust a vet who says it is ok to ride a horse under 3. If you research other threads on this forum about riding a horse under 3 your opinion my change on the matter. 

She's very cute and must have a nice temperament. It'd be a shame to waste it.


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

My mare is an amazing Quarab. I hate the stereotype of anything related to Arabian horses. It's fruitless to explain the real disposition of that breed to people.


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

I love Arab crosses, but I'm biased.


----------



## AFull99 (Feb 21, 2014)

she's really cute! 

i share my life with 2 arabians and a half arab. they bring something to the table that other breeds haven't been able to, for me. to me, you don't really "own" an arabian. you are their partner. i love that! i enjoy their personalities. i love that they are highly trainable, and extremely intelligent. i love their willingness to give their all to their person...but mostly, i love their loyalty. i find that arabians will treat humans the way that humans treat them. and from the looks of the pictures, i'd say you're on your way to a really great partnership! i wish you, and your sweet girl, many great years together!!


----------

